# sub looking for work Chicago



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Sub looking for work in Chicago
95 Dodge ram 4 x 4 
7.6 Meyer lotpro
Mutilated wings
Salt dogg vbox
773-798-0350


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

bump................


----------



## Gator Guy 26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a customer that I do their landscaping for and do not have the ability to get out to them in the winter due to the distance from my other accounts. Let me know if you are interested in bidding this driveway and I will give you their info for you to contact them directly. Thanks!

Dennis


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

gator guy 26;1314515 said:


> i have a customer that i do their landscaping for and do not have the ability to get out to them in the winter due to the distance from my other accounts. Let me know if you are interested in bidding this driveway and i will give you their info for you to contact them directly. Thanks!
> 
> Dennis


give me a call 773-798-0350 ask for joe thank you


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

bump.................


----------



## Gator Guy 26 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry its been a while since i've logged onto plowsite.....I'm looking for the lady's contact info. I'll PM you her info as soon as I find it. Again sorry for the delay.


----------

